

My Internet Life...Organized - mdoerneman
http://mdoerneman.posterous.com/my-internet-lifeorganized

======
famblycat
I like to hear about how others are organizing stuff like this, because parts
of my internet life are anything but organized. I've got the 'stuff to check
later' links strewn over a dozen places, including a wiki, pastebin, tumblr
and a bunch of other sites I don't remember.

I am pretty happy with my 'regularly used sites' organization though. I don't
like having that in the cloud, since the cloud can sometimes be not
accessible. I just have as my homepage a hand coded, nicely formatted link
page with an embedded Google search box. I always have the source for that
page open in Notepad++, so it's real quick to add new stuff there. I also have
a script which copies it into my Dropbox dir, so I just run that and my
changes are available on all my other computers.

